# Even Bigger Canon News!



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Oct 18, 2011)

With all of the news about the Canon 1Dx announced earlier today it seems that many people have overlooked some even bigger news from Canon.

Today Canon has announced three new Pixma printers, the Pixma MG4120, MG3120 and MG2120 all-in-one printers.

What a day, I can hardly contain myself!


----------

